# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  مصادر فلسطينية : الاعلان عن تهدئة اعتبارا من التاسعة مساءا

## Sad Story

*ذكرت مصادر فلسطينية ان الفصائل الفلسطينية في قطاع غزة ستعلن التهدئة اعتبارا من الساعة التاسعة من هذه الليلة .واضافت المصادر ان تثبيت التهدئة تم بفضل وساطة مصرية.*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

اللهم كن مع اخواننا المسلمين في غزة وعليك بالصهاينة الغاشمين

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا برأي ما يردو ويضلو يعتدو عليهم خلص بكفي قمع

----------

